# HONC



## jdtate101 (5 Jan 2013)

Anyone signed up for Hell Of The North Cotswolds? I'm in for the full 100km with a team of 6 from my local bike shop, should be a hoot.


----------



## Paul.G. (9 Jan 2013)

No not entered, a bit too far away for me but sounds like it should be a good event, especially as you are doing at as a team. Good luck.


----------

